# One size for all ? (Heavy-shot)



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I was thinking of buying a 10 box case but would like one size to shoot at both ducks and geese, i was thinking 3 inch #4s.

All advice appreciated. :beer:

Thanks!


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Well others might tell you different but thats what I used all of early season for geese and never had a problem. I was dropping geese dead at 10 yards and at 60 yards. I shoot Winchester X-pert High Velocity shells.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

If I had to go with one load it would be the 3 inch Mag. #4. They are lethal for both ducks and geese. If your decoying birds in, the 3" #4 is all you need for a good all around shell. They have worked very well for me at least.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I shoot 3" 2s for most everything. Ducks, geese, and pheasants. If I have time to change out loads I will use BB on geese but 2's can do the job just fine if you call them in well.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

I was thinking this same thing, only not about #4 Hevi Shot, but rather #3 Kent Tungsten Matrix. Especially their 3", 1 5/8 oz, 1330 fps load. But I would think #4 HS would be just as good, since it's even a little bit denser than TM. Personally, I prefer the roundness and softness of the TM.

But for the little Teal ducks I see buzzing around everywhere, I'm gonna have to find something with a higher pellet count.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I think #4 Hevi-shot is overkill for ducks, but great for the big geese. In early tests, #7 1/2 Hevi-shot was deadly on snow geese, but the marketers just didn't think the public would buy into the smaller shot for geese! Burl


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks guys. :beer:


----------



## The Warden (Jul 2, 2005)

I recommend checking Cabela's for their "high Velocity" Hevi-shot loads. They have all the down range energy of all the Hevi-shot loads but also the speed of steel (1500 fps plus). As far as I know you can ONLY get them a Cabela's. As for which load is best, I think your right on with 3" 
#4's for both ducks AND geese.


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

Use one size smaller than you normally shoot with hevishot.

Not sure why but hevishot from Environmetal has been more effective for me than Remington.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Alamosa said:


> Use one size smaller than you normally shoot with hevishot.
> 
> Not sure why but hevishot from Environmetal has been more effective for me than Remington.


I've heard the pellets in the Environmetal HS are rounder - machine sorted?


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Have any of you guys used Environmetal's new Hevi-Steel loads? I believe they are 25% Hevi-Shot and 75% steel. I've read a few articles, but don't know anyone that's actually tried it. Thanks.


----------



## Keith (Oct 17, 2003)

I agree with Burly1, 3"-#4 Hevi-Shot may be overkill and over-priced for ducks, but those "Green Meanies" cause severe trauma to big geese.


----------

